# Playstation 4 mit Bildausfall: Produktionsfehler



## crae (16. November 2013)

In letzter Zeit haben sich ja Vorfälle gehäuft, in denen berichtet wurde, dass einige PS4s kein Bildsignal über HDMI ausgeben. Nun steht fest, dass es sich um einen Produktionsfehler handelt. Dabei steht ein Stück Metall des Gehäuses über, sodass es beim einstecken Kontakte der HDMI-Schnittstelle irreperable beschädigt.

Allerdings gibt es zwei Lösungen für dieses Problem:
1) Vom Support das Gerät austauschen lassen (ist als offizieller Support-Fall bekannt).
2) Das Metallstück selber wegbiegen.

Produktfehler:http://www.chip.de/ii/2/2/3/0/2/2/8/9/ps4_hdmi-cbafe060b86fc4a1.jpg

Quellen:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ekte-konsolen-laut-sony-nur-einzelfaelle.html
PlayStation 4: HDMI-Probleme und Fehlercodes - News - CHIP Online

Meine Meinung: Wie kann so einer rießigen Firma wie Sony so etwas passieren. Sie planen und konstruieren doch das Geräte. Ich habe mir zwar vorgenommen mir eine PS4 zu besorgen, vorallem wegen ein paar sehr guten Spielen die darauf erscheinen, aber jetzt warte ich doch erstmal ab wie sich das entwickelt. Ich hätte zwar kein Problem damit ein Stück Metall wegzubiegen, aber bevor ich dann deswegen noch die Garantie verliere warte ich lieber. Ärgerlich für alle die schon mit Vorfreude ihre PS4 erwarten!

mfg, crae


----------



## keinnick (16. November 2013)

Naja, das wird wohl eine fehlerhafte Charge eines Zulieferers gewesen sein. Ich denke kaum, dass Sony die HDMI-Ports selbst herstellt. Dumm gelaufen aber so etwas kann immer passieren.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. November 2013)

Wie dumm kann man sein und da das HDMI kabel reinquetschen? Selbst Schuld wenn man zu Blöd ist. Ding mit der Spitzzange wegbiegen vorher ein Bild machen und gut ist.


----------



## Low (16. November 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wie dumm kann man sein und da das HDMI kabel reinquetschen? Selbst Schuld wenn man zu Blöd ist. Ding mit der Spitzzange wegbiegen vorher ein Bild machen und gut ist.


 Sonst geht es dir aber gut?


----------



## >M.Pain (16. November 2013)

Wahrscheinlich wird die PS4 bei Foxconn gefertigt, wie alles andere auch. Hat die QS wohl gepennt. Kann jedem Unternehmen passieren. Ein wenig Metal wegbiegen könnte ich schon, aber bestimmt nicht kostenlos. Ein PS+ Abo für ein ganzes Jahr sollte schon drin sein für das Risiko die Konsole zu schrotten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wie dumm kann man sein und da das HDMI kabel reinquetschen? Selbst Schuld wenn man zu Blöd ist. Ding mit der Spitzzange wegbiegen vorher ein Bild machen und gut ist.



Öhm, na klar jeder User zerlegt die Hardware oder prüft die akribisch auf diverse Fehler oder liest erst über Wochen hinweg diverse Foren wegen etwaiger Mängel. Natürlich sollte man keine rohe Gewalt anwenden ( falls überhaupt nötig ), aber nicht jeder Mensch verfügt über das nötige Feingefühl.

 Autsch, Qualitätssicherung und Prüfungen finden wohl nicht statt. So etwas hätte doch auffallen müssen


----------



## keinnick (16. November 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Autsch, Qualitätssicherung und Prüfungen finden wohl nicht statt. So etwas hätte doch auffallen müssen



Das wurde auf den Käufer "outgesourced".


----------



## crae (16. November 2013)

Was tripleh wohl gemeint hat ist, dass es Gewalt benötigt das Teil einzustecken. Ich hab zwar keine PS4 hier, aber denke nicht, das man dafür stark drücken muss, geschweigedenn, dass man dieses Metallstück sofort sieht.

mfg, crae


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. November 2013)

das ist mit der Grund warum ich mir zum Release niemals eine neue Konsole kaufen würde
man erinnere sich an die unfassbar lauten Lüfter an der Xbox, an Laufwerksprobleme der ps3 etc...
lieber 6 Monate warten und die 2te Revision kaufen.
mal abgesehen davon das es jetzt aktuell eh kaum vernünftige Titel für die beiden neuen Spielekonsolen gibt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. November 2013)

Ich bin drauf und dran meine PS4 wieder abzubestellen und mir dafür unnötigerweise eben 2x 290 zu kaufen, das ist ja nicht mehr zum Aushalten mit den ganzen negativ Berichten über das Teil


----------



## AnonHome1234 (16. November 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich bin drauf und dran meine PS4 wieder abzubestellen und mir dafür unnötigerweise eben 2x 290 zu kaufen, das ist ja nicht mehr zum Aushalten mit den ganzen negativ Berichten über das Teil


 
Gute Entscheidung, haste eh mehr von als von so nem Brutkasten und zocken kannste auch mitm PC auf der Couch und Pad.


----------



## Frontline25 (16. November 2013)

Ist auf dem bild der Fehler vorhanden? Ich sehe nichts überstehendes....


----------



## SilentMan22 (16. November 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich bin drauf und dran meine PS4 wieder abzubestellen und mir dafür unnötigerweise eben 2x 290 zu kaufen, das ist ja nicht mehr zum Aushalten mit den ganzen negativ Berichten über das Teil


 
Dann wirst du aber auch dort etwas Spaß haben mit Blackscreen, Abstürzen etc.  Aber naja, @Topic  gezockt wird am PC


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2013)

Ohjee das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an. Da kommt man ja schon in Überlegung die Bestellung vielleicht doch zu stonieren.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. November 2013)

Au Backe, was hier wieder für ein Aufriss gemacht wird^^ Wir wissen ja jetzt, dass der HDMI-Port eine Macke haben könnte, also können wir uns den Port beim Auspacken der PS4 gleich mal anschauen. Und falls das Stück Blech abstehen sollte, schickt man die Konsole eben zurück, mit dem Vermerk, dass der HDMI-Port beschädigt ist und das Problem bekannt sei. Das ist dann zwar ärgerlich, dass man die Konsole erst mal an Amazon oder einen anderen Händler zurück schicken muss, aber man bekommt dafür dann auch ein Ersatzgerät. 

Was mich stört: Hier wird so getan, als wäre das wieder ein Problem, das nur die PS4 oder Sony betrifft. Solche Macken gibt es immer wieder mal und bei einem Produkt, das Millionenfach gefertigt wird (HDMI-Buchse), da kann sowas schon mal vorkommen. 

Deshalb finde Ich es auch leicht schwachsinnig, wenn hier schon wieder ein paar Leute von "Abbestellen" labern. 

Und zum Kommentar: "Haha"  - Muss schon verdammt lustig sein! Bis wohl gerade 11 geworden 



crae schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Wie kann so einer rießigen  Firma wie Sony so etwas passieren. Sie planen und konstruieren doch das  Geräte. Ich habe mir zwar vorgenommen mir eine PS4 zu besorgen, vorallem  wegen ein paar sehr guten Spielen die darauf erscheinen, aber jetzt  warte ich doch erstmal ab wie sich das entwickelt. Ich hätte zwar kein  Problem damit ein Stück Metall wegzubiegen, aber bevor ich dann deswegen  noch die Garantie verliere warte ich lieber. Ärgerlich für alle die  schon mit Vorfreude ihre PS4 erwarten!
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Wie schon gesagt: Diese HDMI-Buchse ist ein Zulieferteil. Da kommt es schon mal vor, dass die Qualität nicht zu 100% stimmt. Und wenn so ein Teil so oft hergestellt wird, glaubst du da wird jedes einzelne Teil genau überprüft? Vermutlich gibt es da eine Überprüfung per Kamera und Auswertungssoftware, aber selbst damit kann man nicht zu 100% ausschließen, dass fehlerhafte Teile in Umlauf gelangen. Vermutlich tritt dieser Fehler auch bei anderen Produkten auf, in denen diese Buchse Verwendung findet, nur wird darüber nicht berichtet. Die PS4 ist derzeit nun mal sehr gefragt, was sich eben auch auf die Berichterstattung auswirkt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. November 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Sonst geht es dir aber gut?


 
Wo ist das Problem? Man merkt das doch wohl wenn man das HDMI in die Buchse Stecken will.. Falls nicht, sollte man lieber gleich die Finger weglassen.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (16. November 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich bin drauf und dran meine PS4 wieder abzubestellen und mir dafür unnötigerweise eben 2x 290 zu kaufen, das ist ja nicht mehr zum Aushalten mit den ganzen negativ Berichten über das Teil


 
Was willst du bei deinem Pc noch mit ner Ps4 ?
Dein Pc hat doch vielmehr Leistung als die Konsole.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. November 2013)

@Knaeckebrot93
Gemütlich auf der Couch Killzone, Order1886 usw. Spielen und ne Xbone bräuchte ich zwecks Halo auch noch  
Die Konsole ist für mich kein Ersatz für den PC sondern eine Ergänzung


----------



## norse (16. November 2013)

Kommt vor ... traurig klar aber mein Gott. Selbst bei den teuren LianLi Gehäusen oder von Streacom sind mir Produktionsfehler untergekommen.


----------



## Freakless08 (16. November 2013)

crae schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit haben sich ja Vorfälle gehäuft, in denen berichtet wurde, dass einige PS4s kein Bildsignal über HDMI ausgeben. Nun steht fest, dass es sich um einen Produktionsfehler handelt. Dabei steht ein Stück Metall des Gehäuses über, sodass es beim einstecken Kontakte der HDMI-Schnittstelle irreperable beschädigt.
> 
> ....
> 
> Meine Meinung:


Die News hatten wird schon auf der Main.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. November 2013)

Kein guter Start für die PS4. Somit könnte der Vorteil von FHD auch ins hintertreffen geraten. Davor noch die Sache mit DRM... Na ja, ein gelunger Start sieht anders aus.


----------



## crae (16. November 2013)

@Freakless08: Nein dort wurde nur gesagt, DAS es Bildausfälle gibt, aber nicht WOHER und was man dann machen kann/soll. Das ist denke ich schon ein erheblicher Faktor.
@topic: Ja ich sehe die PS4 auch als gute Ergänzung zum Pc. Oftmals hat man einfach nach der Arbeit/Schule einfach keine Lust mehr sich vor den Pc zu klemmen und kann sich in den Sessel pflanzen und da noch ne ordentliche Runde zocken, so nach dem Motto couch-gaming^^ ...deswegen lohnt sich eine Playstation schon finde ich.

mfg, crae


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. November 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Kein guter Start für die PS4. Somit könnte der Vorteil von FHD auch ins hintertreffen geraten. Davor noch die Sache mit DRM... Na ja, ein gelunger Start sieht anders aus.


 
Unsinn! 

- Was hat das mit FHD zu tun? Bei einigen Geräten ist der HDMI-Port defekt - was solls! Tauscht man das Gerät eben aus! Sowas kommt bei Serienprodukten nun mal vor!
- DRM? Gibts auch bei der Xbone und mal ehrlich: Es war sowieso den meisten klar, dass es DRM in irgendeiner Form geben würde. Man hat es nur geschickter als MS angestellt.

Also ist der Start sicher nicht mislungen. 

Was ihr alle habt^^ Dieser Defekt wird ja von der Garantie abgedeckt, also was soll das Geschiss?


----------



## bingo88 (16. November 2013)

Klar ist das ärgerlich. Aber wenigstens ist das ein Problem, das direkt beim Start auftritt und nicht erst schleichend hinterher.


----------



## trytolose (16. November 2013)

Was mich wundert das bisher alle nur von dem Fehler am HDMI-Port reden, aber keiner sagt was zu dem zweitem Fehler dem "Red Line of Death".

Bisher wurde nur der "Blue Pulse of Death" mit dem HDMI-Port behoben.

Der "Red Line of Death" scheint ja ein Hardwarefehler im Inneren zu sein, wo ja eine Bildausgabe über den HDMI-Port kommt aber nach kurzer Zeit die Konsole sich ausschaltet (Überhitzung? anderer Defekt?) und das immer wieder.


----------



## GTA 3 (16. November 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @Knaeckebrot93
> Gemütlich auf der Couch Killzone, Order1886 usw. Spielen und ne Xbone bräuchte ich zwecks Halo auch noch
> Die Konsole ist für mich kein Ersatz für den PC sondern eine Ergänzung


 Dito. Brauche die Xbox One nur wegen den exclusiven Spielen die richtig gut sind. Beispiel Halo, Gears of War Forza etc.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. November 2013)

Das einzigste was bei der PS4/Xbone hochauflösend ist sind die Verpackungsbilder  PC ftw^^


----------



## crae (16. November 2013)

@trytolose: Stimmt es scheint auch Vorfälle zu geben, wo die PS4 erst nach einiger Zeit ausfällt, muss ich mir nochmal ausführlicher anschauen.

mfg, crae


----------



## Skipper81Ger (16. November 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Was ihr alle habt^^ Dieser Defekt wird ja von der Garantie abgedeckt, also was soll das Geschiss?



LOL! Also ich hab kein bock mich mit den diversen jetzt schon bekannten Problemen rum zu ärgern und die Konsole zwecks Garantie hin und her zu schicken -was mich nur am spielen hindert-. 
Ich frag mich was da noch alles kommt...Hab meine Bestellung schon storniert.
Ich erwarte einfach das zu bekommen,was ich bestelle. Wenn ich sowas auf der Arbeit abliefern würde, würde der Chef mich mehrfach Stiefeln.

Btw.Meine ps1,2 und 3 (alles 1 rev) hab ich letztes Wochenende an meine Nichte verschenkt.


----------



## AnthraX (17. November 2013)

Auf amazon USA berichten 40% aller Rezensionen von defekten Konsolen oder Problemen mit dem PSN ! Tja Sony, so macht man alle die gute PR innerhalb vom wenigen Stunden zunichte. Sollte MS mit der XBoX relativ problemlos aus den startlöchern kommen könnte man womöglich schnurstracks auf die linke Überholspur wechseln. Es wird spannend. Schade für all die PS4 Käufer die Probleme haben... (Das mit den 0,4% war scheinbar eine dreiste lüge seitens Sony und man versuchte nur die Meute zu beruhigen....)


----------



## almfeg (17. November 2013)

finds nun nicht allzu dramatisch. 
wenn ich ein defektes produkt bekomme...ärger ich mich kurz aber dann lass ichs gut sein, tausch es um und gut ist. ändern kann ich daran sowieso nichts, also wozu gleich alles und jeden verdammen?
kann nunmal immer zu problemen kommen, sei es soft - oder hardwareseitig. manche tun ja so als ob die vertreiber/hersteller euch mit absicht ärgern wollen


----------



## AnthraX (17. November 2013)

almfeg schrieb:


> finds nun nicht allzu dramatisch.
> wenn ich ein defektes produkt bekomme...ärger ich mich kurz aber dann lass ichs gut sein, tausch es um und gut ist. ändern kann ich daran sowieso nichts, also wozu gleich alles und jeden verdammen?
> kann nunmal immer zu problemen kommen, sei es soft - oder hardwareseitig. manche tun ja so als ob die vertreiber/hersteller euch mit absicht ärgern wollen



Auf der Welle des Hypes lässt man vielleicht mal die Zügel etwas streifen.... Am Anfang tat man den RoD bei der 360 übrigens auch als "passiert" ab. Garantie ist für den Ausnahmefall gedacht das ein Gerät einen defekt aufweist. Diese Anzahl von Berichten nach so kurzer Zeit sollte im höchsten Maße Besorgniserregend sein. Damit meine ich weniger die HDMI ports sondern mehr die red line oft death !

Natürlich machen Sony und MS sowas nicht absichtlich, ändert aber nix daran...


----------



## red089 (17. November 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Auf amazon USA berichten 40% aller Rezensionen von defekten Konsolen oder Problemen mit dem PSN ! Tja Sony, so macht man alle die gute PR innerhalb vom wenigen Stunden zunichte. Sollte MS mit der XBoX relativ problemlos aus den startlöchern kommen könnte man womöglich schnurstracks auf die linke Überholspur wechseln. Es wird spannend. Schade für all die PS4 Käufer die Probleme haben... (Das mit den 0,4% war scheinbar eine dreiste lüge seitens Sony und man versuchte nur die Meute zu beruhigen....)


 
Nur aufgrund eines nicht reibungslosen (was übrigens fast schon zu erwarten war) Startes, werden nicht sofort alle Marketing Fails von MS vergessen, MS ist in JEDES Fettnäpfchen reingetreten das gibt. Das war ein Imageschaden halleluja. 
Da die Vorbestellerzahlen der PS4 weitaus höher waren als die der Bone würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass die One sofort auf die Überholspur wechselt. Naja wir werden sehen, die Bone ist noch net Released.


----------



## AnthraX (17. November 2013)

red089 schrieb:


> Nur aufgrund eines nicht reibungslosen (was übrigens fast schon zu erwarten war) Startes, werden nicht sofort alle Marketing Fails von MS vergessen, MS ist in JEDES Fettnäpfchen reingetreten das gibt. Das war ein Imageschaden halleluja.
> Da die Vorbestellerzahlen der PS4 weitaus höher waren als die der Bone würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass die One sofort auf die Überholspur wechselt. Naja wir werden sehen, die Bone ist noch net Released.



Du kannst als Torwart 89 Minuten Weltklasse halten. Verpatzt du aber was in der Nachspielzeit ist das alles vergessen. Andersrum funktioniert das genau so. Die Auffassung vom etwas geschehenen und dessen Bewertung in der aktuellen Situation wiegt bei den meisten Leuten scheinbar schwerer. Kahn wird bis heute noch von vielen für die Fehler im Finale 2002 kritisiert. Ohne einen Kahn wäre man nie soweit gekommen.  bereits noch so kleine negative Sachen können so ein Konstrukt sehr ins wanken bringen. Uns defekte sind nicht wirklich "klein"


----------



## crae (17. November 2013)

@AnthraX: Ich kann dir eigentlich nur recht geben. Natürlich können Produktionsfehler auftretten, aber so kurz vor Releas und dann so viele - das ist untragbar. Ich wollte mir die Konsole auch noch vor dem 29. kaufen um sie zu Weihnachten zu bekommen, dieser Gedanke ist nun dahingeschmolzen. Jetzt warte ich erstmal wie sich das entwickelt, denn auch wenn diverse Probleme unter die Garantie fallen, hab ich keine Lust das Gerät hin- und herzuschicken und am Ende nochmal ein defektes zu erwischen.Lieber noch bis Anfang nächsten Jahres warten, da wird das dann hoffentlich behoben sein.

mfg, crae


----------



## Alex555 (17. November 2013)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Was willst du bei deinem Pc noch mit ner Ps4 ?
> Dein Pc hat doch vielmehr Leistung als die Konsole.


 
Der PC hat mehr Leistung als die Konsole, ja. 
Jedoch gibt es für die Konsole exklusiv Titel, Destiny, Halo, Forza, Uncharted, Little Big Planet, USW.
Die Titel bekommst du mit dem PC nicht, auch wenn du 100x mehr Leistung als mit der Konsole hast...  
Lass die Leute sich doch ne Konsole kaufen, Fifa u.dlg. spielt sich auf der Konsole auch besser als auf dem PC.
Als Ergänzung zum PC ist eine Konsole klasse! Für Shooter und so ist ein PC natürlich besser


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2013)

> Jedoch gibt es für die Konsole exklusiv Titel, Destiny, Halo, Forza, Uncharted, Little Big Planet, USW.


Dafür gibt es einen Haufen Titel die du woanders nicht bekommst, Assetto Corsa, SC II, Star Citizen, Rome II, X Rebirth uw.


----------



## Alex555 (17. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es einen Haufen Titel die du woanders nicht bekommst, Assetto Corsa, SC II, Star Citizen, Rome II, X Rebirth uw.


 
Richtig, deswegen halte ich es für sehr sinnvoll, Konsole UND!! PC zu besitzen.
Die Argumentation, dass man mit einem starken PC keine Konsole braucht ist daher Blödsinn


----------



## BlackHoleJumper (17. November 2013)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> Ein wenig Metal wegbiegen könnte ich schon, aber bestimmt nicht kostenlos. Ein PS+ Abo für ein ganzes Jahr sollte schon drin sein für das Risiko die Konsole zu schrotten.



Da kannste aber lange drauf warten das Sony soviel als Entschädigung springen lässt. 
Ein Gewinner aus einem Gewinnspiel muss seine Konsole einschicken und hat einen 10$ PSN Gutschein bekommen.


Hier die ganze Story: Defekte PS4: Der Leidensweg eines Gewinners


----------



## crae (17. November 2013)

Ich finde auch Alex hat nicht unrecht, Pc und Konsole ist das beste. Es gibt auch noch den Vorteil, dass man nicht aufrüsten muss für einige Jahre und man hat einen br-player mit an Bord und kann das Teil sozusagen als HTPC-Ersatz/Set-Top-Box sehen was auch nicht schlecht ist. Außerdem ist es auf der Couch einfach gemütlicher und spätestens wenn der Controller der Steamkonsole verfügbar ist kommt man sehr nahe ran an die Präzision von Maus/Tastatur. Es hat einfach seine Vorteile, auch wenn der Pc beim gaming einfach eine Nummer für sich ist, ich möchte meine Konsolen am Fernseher nicht mehr missen.


----------



## HGHarti (17. November 2013)

Ich möchte mal etwas zum Thema Qualitetskontrolle sagen.

ICh habe mal in einer Firma gearbeitet wo Federn für die Autoindustrie hergestellt wurden.
Zunächst hat mann die Maschine so eingerichtet das die Federn nach Auftrag gefertigt werden konnte.

Dann hat man ca 20 St produziert und diese in die Kontrolle gegeben.
Wenn nun das Ok kam hat man die geforderte Stückzahl produziert.

Zwischen durch hat man hier und da mal eine nach gemessen.
Eine Endkontrolle gab es nicht.

In der Firma wo ich gelernt habe wurden zb Bremsscheiben für Motorräder produziert.
Da wurde jede einzelne in der Endkontrolle geprüft.

Was ich damit sagen will:Es wird immer nur so genau wie nötig und so ungenau wie möglich produziert.

Bei nicht so"wichtigen" Sachen wie zb der Feder wird halt an der Endkontrolle gespart.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. November 2013)

Es ist schon klar, dass nur die Leute den Mund aufmachen, die auch eine kaputte Konsole erwischt haben, oder? Wenn die PS4 mehrere Millionen mal vorbestellt und in den USA jetzt auch ausgeliefert wurde, dann ist es ja nur logisch, dass es einen gewissen Prozentsatz geben wird, der eine defekte Konsole bekommt.

Defekte kommen vor und lassen sich nicht zu 100% vermeiden, so viel sollte doch jedem klar sein. Man kann nicht alles zu 100% kontrollieren. 

So und die Leute, die nun mal das Pech haben und eine defekte Konsole bekommen haben, die werden wohl eher eine Bewertung bei Amazon oder wo auch immer schreiben, als die Leute, die keine defekte Konsole haben und zufrieden sind. 

Das man deshalb jetzt eine derartige hysterie lostritt, ist absolut schwachsinnig und unangebracht!


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (17. November 2013)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> das ist mit der Grund warum ich mir zum Release niemals eine neue Konsole kaufen würde
> man erinnere sich an die unfassbar lauten Lüfter an der Xbox, an Laufwerksprobleme der ps3 etc...
> lieber 6 Monate warten und die 2te Revision kaufen.
> mal abgesehen davon das es jetzt aktuell eh kaum vernünftige Titel für die beiden neuen Spielekonsolen gibt.


 
Genau so sieht es aus!!! P.S.: Ich warte lieber 1-2 Jahre, so lange zocke ich meine Xbox 360 Titel erst mal durch^^


----------



## TheLax (18. November 2013)

Ich denke das wirklich bittere ist die Wartezeit wenn man eine Konsole bei einem Händler vorbestellt hat und diese quasi von Anfang an defekt ist. Bei der enormen Nachfrage zum Release wird man wohl mehrere Wochen auf ein Ersatzgerät warten müssen. Falls das wirklich bei 5% oder mehr von allen verkauften Geräte vorkommt, dann sollte Sony da in jedem Fall über eine Entschädigung nachdenken.


----------



## Khazar (18. November 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Auf amazon USA berichten 40% aller Rezensionen von defekten Konsolen oder Problemen mit dem PSN ! Tja Sony, so macht man alle die gute PR innerhalb vom wenigen Stunden zunichte. Sollte MS mit der XBoX relativ problemlos aus den startlöchern kommen könnte man womöglich schnurstracks auf die linke Überholspur wechseln. Es wird spannend. Schade für all die PS4 Käufer die Probleme haben... (Das mit den 0,4% war scheinbar eine dreiste lüge seitens Sony und man versuchte nur die Meute zu beruhigen....)


 
Man muss die Konsole nicht besitzen um Reviews zu schreiben. 

Der BBC hat das sehr schön veranschaulicht:
PS4 RED LINE OF DEATH LAUNCH | WORST SONY LAUNCH GETS 1 STAR ON AMAZON! - YouTube

Und da wir uns mitten in einem Konsolen-Krieg befinden, kann man also getrost 80%(eigentlich 90% wegen etlich anderer Idioten) aller Reviews in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Rizzard (18. November 2013)

TheLax schrieb:


> Ich denke das wirklich bittere ist die Wartezeit wenn man eine Konsole bei einem Händler vorbestellt hat und diese quasi von Anfang an defekt ist. Bei der enormen Nachfrage zum Release wird man wohl mehrere Wochen auf ein Ersatzgerät warten müssen. Falls das wirklich bei 5% oder mehr von allen verkauften Geräte vorkommt, dann sollte Sony da in jedem Fall über eine Entschädigung nachdenken.



Mich würde ja interessieren, wie lange ein Kunde mit einer zurück geschickten Konsole tatsächlich auf sein Ersatzgerät warten muss.
Die Frage ist auch, hält Sony absichtlich ein paar Ersatzgeräte genau für diesen Fall zurück, um eben den Kunden recht zeitnah bedienen zu können.


----------



## crae (18. November 2013)

Sorry, für die vulgäre Sprache, aber es muss gesagt werden: Es fuckt so ab, was Sony da für einen Mist produzieren, ist doch scheißegal ob es 5% oder 40 sind, das darf beim zeitgleichen Release mit der Xbone einfach nicht passieren. Es darf gar nicht passieren! Man bestellt sich das verdammte Ding für 400 Tacken vor, was schon ein Geld ist, besonders für die Zielgruppe: Jugendliche. Und dann bekommt man das verdammte Teil und es geht nicht. Und dann darf man erstmal mit dem Support kämpfen zurückschicken und wieder warten, obwohl man es doch eigentlich vorbestellt hat. Und selbst 0,4% von 1m wären 4k (als Beispiel) und das ist noch die beschönigte Zahl von Sony, in Wahrheit sind es wahrscheinlich wirklich 5% dann wären wir schon bei 50k, was soll der Mist. 
Ich warte jetzt noch bis zum Frühjahr und wenn es dann nix wird, gut dann nehmt mein Geld nicht Sony, Pech gehabt.

mfg, crae


----------



## DaStash (18. November 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, wie lange ein Kunde mit einer zurück geschickten Konsole tatsächlich auf sein Ersatzgerät warten muss.
> Die Frage ist auch, hält Sony absichtlich ein paar Ersatzgeräte genau für diesen Fall zurück, um eben den Kunden recht zeitnah bedienen zu können.


Das glaube ich bei den Vorbestellerzahlen eher nicht. Wenn die nicht bedient werden können die ja noch vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten, Kunden die schon gekauft haben, können das nicht so ohne Weiteres.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (18. November 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das glaube ich bei den Vorbestellerzahlen eher nicht. Wenn die nicht bedient werden können die ja noch vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten, Kunden die schon gekauft haben, können das nicht so ohne Weiteres.



Ich glaube auch nicht das man für so einen Fall Ersatzgeräte auf Halde hat.
Die werden schauen das die den Markt die nächsten Monate überhaupt ausreichend bedienen können.


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. November 2013)

In meinen Augen gehört gerade bei komplexen elektronischen Geräten, bei jedem Gerät eine Endkontrolle.

Ob dies nun von einem Menschen, oder einer Maschine durchgeführt wird sei mal dahin gestellt. 
Und an diejenigen die sagen das Sony nix dafür kann. Sony packt seinen Namen auf die Konsole. Ich habe beim Kauf der Konsole einen Vertrag mit Sony abgeschlossen. Unter Garantiepartner steht Sony. Also warum soll Sony nicht für diesen Fehler schuld sein. Wenn bei VW eine Bremse nach der anderen den Geist aufgibt ist auch VW schuld und nicht der Zulieferer. Wie die Konzerne das unter sich klären ist deren Bier und nicht unsers


----------



## DaStash (18. November 2013)

Wenn du bereit bist für sowas die anstehenden Mehrkosten zu tragen geht das bestimmt. Bei Monitoren macht sowas beispielsweise mehrere hundert Euro aus.

MfG


----------



## zerrocool88 (18. November 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich bin drauf und dran meine PS4 wieder abzubestellen und mir dafür unnötigerweise eben 2x 290 zu kaufen, das ist ja nicht mehr zum Aushalten mit den ganzen negativ Berichten über das Teil



wieso überlegst du da überhaubt noch?. Mit 2x290 kommst du 3 mal länger aus als mit 1x PS4


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. November 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn du bereit bist für sowas die anstehenden Mehrkosten zu tragen geht das bestimmt. Bei Monitoren macht sowas beispielsweise mehrere hundert Euro aus.
> 
> MfG


 
Wieso macht das mehrere Hundert Euro aus?

Ein elektronisches Gerät muss innheralb seiner Spezifikationen arbeiten. Hdmi Buchse muss ein Kabel aufnehmen können und Signale weiterleiten können. Diese beiden einfachen Sachen schafft aber die Buchse nicht. Mit einem einfachen Plugintest nach Zusammenbau wäre dieser Fehler aufgefallen. Eine Konsole muss starten und ein Daten verarbeiten können. Dies können vollautomatische Roboter durchführen. Ein Prozessor wird auch getestet, und kostet deswegen nicht mal eben ein paar 100 Euro mehr


----------



## DaStash (18. November 2013)

Weil das a) auf die einzelnen Komponenten runtergebrochen viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, man testet ja dann nicht nur die hdmi Buchse und b) das dann mit der Anzahl an hergestellten Konsolen gerechnet wird. Arbeitskosten(Arbeitszeit x Lohnkosten) mal die Anzahl der Konsolen. Das rechnet sich nicht. Massenproduktion rechnet sich eben nur, wenn sie überwiegend maschinell abläuft. Um so mehr Arbeitskosten durch den Faktor Mensch hinzukommen umso teurer, wesentlich teurer werden dann die Produkte, siehe Vergleich mit Hand Arbeit. 

MfG


----------



## aloha84 (18. November 2013)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wieso macht das mehrere Hundert Euro aus?
> 
> *Ein elektronisches Gerät muss innheralb seiner Spezifikationen arbeiten. Hdmi Buchse muss ein Kabel aufnehmen können und Signale weiterleiten können.* Diese beiden einfachen Sachen schafft aber die Buchse nicht. Mit einem einfachen Plugintest nach Zusammenbau wäre dieser Fehler aufgefallen. Eine Konsole muss starten und ein Daten verarbeiten können. Dies können vollautomatische Roboter durchführen. Ein Prozessor wird auch getestet, und kostet deswegen nicht mal eben ein paar 100 Euro mehr


 
Ganz ehrlich, das wird auch gemacht! Davon bin ich fest überzeugt.
Aber mal ne kleine Theorie meinerseits: "*Vielleicht ist genau das ja das Problem?!*".
Das ist ja nicht das gleiche wie bei dir/mir/uns zu hause --> *vorsichtig* wird die PS4 ausgepackt, *vorsichtig* wird das stromkabel drangesteckt, *vorsichtig *wird das HDMI Kabel drangebappt.....usw.
Das ist reine Fließbandarbeit, auch die Endkontrolle.......du hast da dein hdmi-kabel in der Hand und knallst das alle 30sekunden in die nächste Konsole, wenn dein Kabel da irgendein Problem hat( leicht verformt?), dann biegst du während deiner 10 Stunden mal locker 1000 HDMI-Buchsen kaputt.
Theorieende.....

Grüße


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2013)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> wieso überlegst du da überhaubt noch?. Mit 2x290 kommst du 3 mal länger aus als mit 1x PS4


 Ich glaube kaum das die 290 25 Jahre reichen werden.


----------



## crae (18. November 2013)

25 ist ein wenig übertrieben, aber stimmt turbosnake hat recht PS3 ist jetzt fast 7 Jahre raus, klar sind die Spiele grafisch nicht mehr die Kracher, aber sie sehen doch noch ansehnlich aus. Der PC mit den 2 290 hält nichtmal die halbe Zeit durch und kostet mehr als das Doppelte. Außerdem: Wer spielt jetzt gta 5, nicht die Pcler, die kriegen es erst wenns keiner mehr spiel^^ ...bereue ich jetzt damals keine PS3 gekauft zu haben, tja kann man nix machen die PS4 kommt dafür her 

mfg, crae


----------



## HGHarti (18. November 2013)

Super vergleich wenn bei VW eine Bremse nicht gehen würde

Das ist an der PS4 so als wenn die Grafik oder CPU einen Defekt hätte.

Egal ob an deinem VW eine Tür klemmt oder bei der PS4 oder etwas anderes bei XBox One nicht  funktioniert.
es ist ärgerlich lässt sich aber in der heutigen Zeit nicht verhindern weil:
a: der Kunde sowenig Geld wie möglich ausgeben will.
b:der Entwickerl soviel Gewinn wie möglich machen will.

Wie anders konnte eine Marke wie Löwe den Bach runter gehen?
Weil zb Samsung zu teuer war?

Wir wollen alle nur noch billig und da bleibt schon mal die Qualität auf der Strecke.
Ein anderes Beispiel sin unsere Bäcker.
Wo gibt es noch den Bäcker an der Ecke?
Wer noch einen hat,wie viele gab da noch 20 Jahren?


Ich sag mal soie Geister die wir riefen


----------



## HGHarti (18. November 2013)

@crae:was ist das für eine Begründung wer spielt GTA5zumal du auch einen guten PC hast.(laut deiner wie nennt man das noch mal?)

Jeder der mal GTA 4 mit Mods auf einem PC gesehen hat ,wir zu geben müssen das es da besser aussieht.
So wird es auch mit GTA 5 sein.

Ich finde es sollte jeder schauen welche oder wenn möglich beide Systeme(Konsole und PC)man sich leisten kann bzw auf welchem System gibt es die Spiele die am meisten mag.

Ich finde zb das ein Game wie Red Allert3 nicht auf der Konsole geht.
Wenn ich aber lieber zB Sportspiele wie Fifa oder Tennis die Konsole die bessere Wahl ist.
Bei Shooter finde ich auch den Pc vorne,wer es aber lieber Mit Gamepad mag,sei es drum
Ich bin der Meinung :jeder soll sich das holen was er sich leisten kann.
Und wenn Mr X sich alle Konsolen und einen High End Pc leisten kann dann ist das so und ich wühnsche ihm viel Spass damit und bin nicht neidisch

Sry doppelt Post sollte eigentlich editiert sein


----------



## sfc (18. November 2013)

Ich wette die Zahl der fehlerhaften PS4s ist nicht höher als bei anderen komplexen Elektrogeräten. Dass bei einer Million ausgelieferten Exemplaren jetzt ein paar Leute im Netz rumplärren, liegt sicherlich nicht an einer besonders hohen Fehlerquote. Man muss das ja nur mal hochrechnen. Wie viele Leute haben sich jetzt beschwert? Ein paar Hundert? Das sagt doch überhaupt nichts aus.


----------



## DaStash (19. November 2013)

Naja, eigentlich muss man es nur mit dem Launch der PS3 ins Verhältnis setzen um zu erfahren ob das normal oder viel ist.

MFG


----------



## ryzen1 (19. November 2013)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> wieso überlegst du da überhaubt noch?. Mit 2x290 kommst du 3 mal länger aus als mit 1x PS4


 

Trotzdem hatte ich jede Grafikkarte nur ein drittel so lange wie z.B. meine Xbox360 




HGHarti schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung :jeder soll sich das holen was er sich leisten kann.
> Und wenn Mr X sich alle Konsolen und einen High End Pc leisten kann dann ist das so und ich wühnsche ihm viel Spass damit und bin nicht neidisch
> 
> Sry doppelt Post sollte eigentlich editiert sein


 

Es geht wohl eher ums Leisten wollen anstatt ums können.
Ich persönlich halte jeden PC über 1000€ einfach als sinnlos. Daher geb ich bei meinen Rechner auch nie mehr aus.


----------



## crae (19. November 2013)

@HGHarti: Aber bis gta5 mal raus kommt...bei mir in der Klasse zocken schon alle und ich...und das mit meinem fetten Pc^^ Und offiziell ist ja noch nichts. Außerdem brauch ich demnächst einen guten BR-Player also kostet für mich die PS4 effektiv nur 300 und dafür einen guten HTPC-Ersatz (jedenfalls für mich ist sie das) und Exclusives wie Destiny (hammer Spiel) spielen und auch die nächsten 6 Jahre und das mit vielen Kumpels die sich das Teil auch holen - wieso nicht?

mfg, crae


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2013)

Du hast Destiny also schon gespielt?


----------



## crae (19. November 2013)

Klar.


----------



## kühlprofi (19. November 2013)

Was ich interessant finde ist, wieso das stets nur von den HDMI-Buchsen-Problemen berichtet wird hier - ein weitere Shitstorm ist ja auch wegen dem Blue-Light-of-Death im Gange. 
 Wegen teilweiser inkompatibilität mit diversen TV Geräten muss bei der Konsole ein Hard-Reset durchgeführt werden, im gesicherten Modus gestartet und beim TV Gerät ein Firewall-Update gemacht werden.


----------



## DaStash (19. November 2013)

Firewall Update beim TV? 

MfG


----------



## HGHarti (19. November 2013)

Wieso hat dein TV keine FireWall?
Meiner auch nicht.jetzt verstehe ich aber warum Bochum so oft verliert.
Man hat mein TV gehackt

Er meinte bestimmt Firmware
Und die sollte man doch bei jedem Gerät aktuell halten


----------

